# Pregnancy question



## dvann007 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi all,

I just adopted a pregnant kitty from the shelter, and will be fostering the kittens. She's only 8 months old. I read the thread 'Mama too small' and that offered some good advice.

However, I have a question. How full should the teats be when she's ready to deliver? Will milk be dripping? 

The vet said she could deliver anytime between now and 2 weeks.

What do you think? She is 9 pounds.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Well, from the picture I would say that she could give birth any day  

When it comes to the milk, I've never seen milk dripping but the nipples should be quite swollen and pink/red. Since mama cat is quite furry it's hard to see from this picture if the nipples "looks the way they should". But anyway, it's a sweet lady :wink: 

Good luck with her end the babies!


----------



## dvann007 (Mar 26, 2004)

Her nipples aren't red. They are pink and puffy. They're even a bit dried. The vet was able to get some milk from her. 

I made her a kitten bed in a large kennel. I drapped towels over it and made her a little hiding place in there too. The anticipation is killing me! I just can't wait!


----------

